# Kindle 3.3 Wifi Only Custom Screensaver Hack NOT working



## Relborg (Feb 7, 2012)

Hi there!

I've been frantically looking over the web the past couple of days on how to hack my Kindle 3.3 Wifi only to add my own custom screensavers. I can't say that I've found much. But The ones that I did find (Links at bottom of page) didn't work. I followed the instructions to the 'T' but in the end it didn't work.

I understand that in some of these instructions that the 'update'/hack one applies is supposed to fail, but even so I still don't have the folders on my kindle where I can go and drop my custom screensavers.

If anyone has experience in this, pleeaaase can you give a push in the right direction? It would greatly be appreciated!

Links that I've tried: 
http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/37424/jailbreak-your-kindle-for-dead-simple-screensaver-customization/
http://wiki.mobileread.com/wiki/Kindle_Screen_Saver_Hack_for_all_2.x_and_3.x_Kindles


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

This thread mentions which .bin file to use:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php?topic=88807.0

At the bottom of that thread, they link to the MobileRead forum thread with the files:
http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showthread.php?t=88004

As for not seeing the folders, do you have the "hidden files" set to "show" for Windows Explorer? (I can't remember if that's needed, but just in case.) I used the screensaver hack on my previous Kindles (that were non-special offers).


----------

